# The Ongoing Campaign Against Singh Sabha Canada



## spnadmin (Nov 1, 2009)

Some people believe that anything is justified in conflict over religious beliefs. Here is some language that I picked up on the Internet (another Sikh forum which will go unrecognized here). The singhsabacanada has been asking questions about the Dasam Granth. The thread from which these statements are gathered is in a section entitled Anti-Sikh Propaganda. Quotes from various posters...
*
Nirbhao?*


Singsabha canada should be razed to the ground and it's leaders treated the same way Guru Sahib treated the masands. It's not worth even going to their website - reading all that nindya can't be good for you.
With snakes masands like these who needs RSS/BJP/Congress.
But it wouldn't suprise me when these guys get a visit from some kharkoo singhs in the near future!!
Singh sabha canada is anti sikh organization who do not believe in religion and very shallow in academics.Jeonwala has been a communist all his life and is still a non believer. Recently he grew hair to mislead sikhs on Dasam granth and other writings. This thug group was started by kala afghana and Spokesman. Spokesman now is openly disowning all our Gurus except Guru nanak. He says that SGGS is not compiled by guru arjan dev ji.This is open now.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 1, 2009)

*re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair in The Ongoing Campaign Singhsabacanada?*

Some think there should never be questions or debates where scriptures are concerned. If you do not abide by that you are a lunatic. 

*Nirvair* ?

(quoted material)


 In fact we should never rake up arguements on our scriptures. Scriptures are to be followed with faith and not open to academic debates. unfortunately there is a fringe lunatic element ...


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair in The Ongoing Campaign Singhsabacanada?*

*Accusations and Threats of assault* - *Nibhao?
*
(quoted material)

 Let the sangat put the haar of shoes around these low lifes necks and put them on a donkey and beat them from village to village. Blacken these low lifes faces.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair in The Ongoing Campaign Singhsabacanada?*

*Gur prasaad?*

(quoted material)
Thugs like Gyani Jarnail Singh, Tejwant Singh, Naranoyjot Kaur, Khalsa Fauj slander Dasam Granth day in and out and support low lifes like Darshan Ragi on SPN ,,,,


----------



## Admin (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair? The Ongoing Campaign contra Singhsabacan*

Gurfateh Narayanjot ji, 

It is really shameful that such ferocious minds are freely allowed to tread on so called respectable public sikh forums... only spiritually blind administration can allow such toothless Scholars p) a freeway and allow such corrupted minds to make a mockery of Sikh, Sikhi & Sikhism... :happysingh: 

It is really amazing that how a small bunch of these crooks can move from forum to forum all over the internet like paid agents and create an illusion that there are many people taking their s.hit... These people shamelessly use multiple ids... and think they can get away with it and i would like to quote a classic case of of their gang members {Singh (Only5)}, now banned from SPN for shamelessly using multiple ids, and who is roaming free on other so called Sikhi forums with a username Only5, correct me if i am wrong!).

Here is a link where we caught this obnoxious person (Only5) red handed and see how he introduces himself as a naive newcomer *raj11*... in this thread, http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-...ncept-reincarnation-sikhism-9.html#post110341 also notice the post by myself in red to expose him. :happysingh:

I am even shocked to know how one Sikh forum banned one of their members for, i think, 25 years!! :rofl!!: Makes me remind of Sharia Law enforced by Taliban!! 

Ever heard of a coward Ostrich, who hids his/her face in hot sand and assumes that predators will not see or attack her/him...  This is exactly the plight of these self-professed Scholars, they would never allow a common reader to read and understand the disputed scriptures, because if a common Sikh reads and understands what is written in the scripture, they will realize the deep rooted conspiracy spanning more than two centuries... this is exactly on the lines of how Brahmins never allowed the so called low caste people to read and understand the Vedas written in Sanskrit. i feel real pity for such scholars... they have reduced Sikhi to a mud slinging match... 

I hope situation gradually improves, once more and more of Sikh Readership understands all of these controversial Sikh scriptures and decides for themselves, what is righteous... This is where SPN steps in... a place where people with diverse understanding can come and explore their understanding without prejudice... if exploration of truth is is our crime then we take pride in it... With Waheguru's grace and your support, we will continue to provide our readership with this unique platform.

It is really funny yet ironic, how such uneducated people (i can count them on fingers in my one hand), who practically have no understand whatsoever of Gurmat, and who cannot even engage in a scholarly debate on the basic issues, are allowed freeway and leverage on other forums to propagate against SPN relentlessly and shamelessly? 

*I would like to ask these public Sikh forums, Do these people truly represent the real face of You? :advocate:
* 
Gurfateh!


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair? The Ongoing Campaign contra Singhsabacan*

Aman ji 

:welcome::welcome::welcome:
This is exactly what it is all about. You said it first. You hit the nail on the head twice in a row. 

*because if a common Sikh reads and understands, what is written in the scripture, they will realize the deep rooted conspiracy spanning more than two centuries... this is exactly on the lines of how Brahmins never allowed the so called low caste people to read and understand the Vedas written in Sanskrit.* i feel real pity for such scholars... they have reduced Sikhi to a mud slinging match..

For some this is a crime..._if exploration of truth is is our crime then we take pride in it... With Waheguru's grace and your support, we will continue to provide our readership with this unique platform_


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair? The Ongoing Campaign contra Singhsabacan*

The thread where I found these comments was finally shut down by the forum administrator last night. But with no reprimand or correction -- rather with some praise of one person who had been spewing venom all day. There is post after post full of hatred uttered in the name of the Gurus.

I have the entire conversation saved as pdf files. One person made some efforts to argue that disagreement did not call for this kind of hate speech. I applaud that person. He is also a member of SPN. Whatever his views on singhsabacanada -- they were never mentioned. But at least he spoke against hatred. 

One last question -- how can this comment be legal in the US and Canada? 

"Singsabha canada should be razed to the ground and it's leaders treated the same way Guru Sahib treated the masands. It's not worth even going to their website - reading all that nindya can't be good for you."


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair? The Ongoing Campaign contra Singhsabacan*

A terroristic threat is a crime generally involving a threat to commit violence communicated with the intent to terrorize another, to cause evacuation of a building, or to cause serious public inconvenience, in reckless disregard of the risk of causing such terror or inconvenience. It may mean an offense against property or involving danger to another person that may include but is not limited to recklessly endangering another person, harassment, stalking, ethnic intimidation, and criminal mischief. 



 The following is an example of a Texas statute dealing with terroristic threats:
 TERRORISTIC THREAT
 (a)  A person commits an offense if he threatens to commit any offense involving violence to any person or property with intent to:


  cause a reaction of any type to his threat by an official or volunteer agency organized to deal with emergencies;
[*]  place any person in fear of imminent serious bodily injury;
[*]  prevent or interrupt the occupation or use of a building;  room;  place of assembly;  place to which the public has access;  place of employment or occupation; aircraft, automobile, or other form of conveyance;  or other public place;
[*]  cause impairment or interruption of public communications, public transportation, public water, gas, or power supply or other public service;
[*]  place the public or a substantial group of the public in fear of serious bodily injury;  or
[*]  influence the conduct or activities of a branch or agency of the federal government, the state, or a political subdivision of the state.


Source http://definitions.uslegal.com/t/terroristic-threat/

I will look for the Canadian definition.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What Ever Happened to Nirbhao & Nirvair? The Ongoing Campaign contra Singhsabacan*

In Canada

*Uttering Threats*

Print this article 
    This article last updated        February 1, 2004.    


Threaten death or bodily harm
Penalties
What the Crown must prove
Conditional threat
Idle threat
Intended victim need not know of threat
Lawful excuse
Toronto Ex-Mayor Mel Lastman
 *Threaten death or bodily harm*

  Under the Criminal Code, it is an offence to knowingly utter or  convey a threat to cause death or bodily harm to any person. It is also an offence to  threaten to burn, *destroy or damage property *or threaten to kill, poison or injure  an animal or bird that belongs to a person. 

Death threats and threats to cause bodily harm in Canadian criminal law


----------



## deepsingh87 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sat Sri Akal

               I have been member of this forum since june 2007. I am requesting that my account be deleted and my ip address be blocked. Due to the reason that i feel one can learn nothing from sikh related forums. Whether they are pro this or anti that. We put stamps on Guru's bani but we don't even know how to act with each other. It's sad to see this. I neither support singh sabha or against it. I can not take a side where both sides are sikh. It is wrong. What must our guru be thinking. When a sikh fights a sikh guru ji takes sikhi away from both. Domestic disputes have ruined us before they will in the future. This is what i said on SA thru PM's to certain people and this is what i am saying to you. You posting what people say on other forums is anti gurmat. Did your latest thread solve anything or did it just take up space? Leaving  aside everything i can say the time i have spent on various forums i could have spent reading bani and would have benefited tremendously. 

My message to new comers is  to stay away from sikhi related forums they will screw you up if you are normal and do naam jap on you own and pray to guru ji for protection against certain elements that have crept into our panth. 

                                               Thank you,
                                                 Deep Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 4, 2009)

deepsingh87 ji

Your passionate plea for unity within the panth has to be respected. And I do respect it.

But here is my opinion. Too often in history the plea for "peace in the family" at any cost has caused problems to get worse. Turning away from disagreements does not resolve them. Turning away causes problems to fester below the surface where they can explode. 

The purpose of this thread is very specific. It is to encourage discussion about the quality of dialog on some Sikh forums about Singh Saba Canada. It is the right of Singh Saba Canada to have a voice on panthic issues even when people disagree with them. When statements are made publicly that may be unethical and possibly illegal, why should anyone be quiet? When threats and slander take the place of reasonable expressions of differences should not the forum members have a voice if they so choose. If the object of a public threat is expected to be quiet for the sake of peace, are we permitting abuse take place, doing nothing about it? That is a price one pays for "peace." 

I will forward your request to have your account deleted. But please consider whether Sikhi is a religion of suppression or something different, something that liberates us from thinking that keeps people in "their place."


----------



## deepsingh87 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 4, 2009)

Deep Singhs Avatar is the Chola ( i beleive worn by Guru HarGobind Sahib Ji )..and we all know how Guur Ji persisted in the RELEASE of 52 Hindu Rajas whose descendants later caused WARs with Guru Gobind Singh Ji, destruction of Anandpur sahib and death of so many thousand sikhs,including even Guru Jis family. Guru Hargobind Ji persisted in the release fo the Hindu Rajas not because they were SIKHS who agreed with Guru Ji..BUT becasue the Road of Gurmatt is OPEN to ALL. Gurmatt is NOT for Going into a BHORA..burying ones head in the sand and hoping..Raab Raakha..Raab bhalee karega blah blah blah...GURMATT MEANS..SACH SUNAISEE SACH KEE BELA..SPEAK UP as Guru nanak ji did to BABAR...Paap ki Janj leh kablon dhaoyah zoree mangeh daan we Lalo !!
WITHDRAWL..is NOT NAAM JAPP...FACING the World Bravely is NAAM JAPP.:happy:


----------



## harbansj24 (Nov 5, 2009)

deepsingh87 ji,

Your sense of disillusionment is understandable. I fully agree with you that the way Sikhs fight among themselves on the slightest provocation has led to misfortune visiting us repeatedly.

 But becoming a recluse is not the Sikhi way. Along with Naam jap  genuine people like you must also  face to the realities and with the power of your naam kamai gently try to persuade our  coreligionists to have respect for divergent views without labelling people and making personal attacks. That is the way shown by our Gurus and in that lies the progress for Sikhi and Sikhs.

I will repeat, becomming a recluse is as regressive as labelling people, making personal attacks and threatening them just on basis of the views expressed by them. (_many of them have also said that these views are not their convictions but are being made to elicit wider opinion and debate so as to help to narrow down the differences)_

I appeal to you to reconsider your desire to withdraw.

Gurfateh and Chardikalan.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 5, 2009)

> My message to new comers is to stay away from sikhi related forums they will screw you up if
> you are normal and do naam jap on you own and pray to guru ji for protection against certain elements
> that have crept into our panth.


Deep Singh Ji,

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Cuser%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal     {mso-style-parent:"";     margin:0in;     margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:12.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1     {size:8.5in 11.0in;     margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in;     mso-header-margin:.5in;     mso-footer-margin:.5in;     mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1     {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->Bravo, You're Fantastic,  Hurray For You.


I will be pleased to have you right here in SPN, while continuing pouring your views on politics, also get involved 
in Namjap, Sadhna, Meditation techniques, Sadh sangat categories. Feel free to start a topic.

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Cuser%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal     {mso-style-parent:"";     margin:0in;     margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:12.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1     {size:8.5in 11.0in;     margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in;     mso-header-margin:.5in;     mso-footer-margin:.5in;     mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1     {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->You're A Winner right here in SPN.

~ namjap ~


----------



## Admin (Nov 5, 2009)

*Guru Nanak *warned "*Saram Dharam Doe Chap Khaloe, Koor Firey Pardhan Vey Lalo...*" (Tilang Raag panna  722)

Just to reitereate... its time Sharam (Modesty) and Dharam (Righteousness) take the center stage... we are tired of falsehood, which struts around like a leader...  

Sikhi has suffered alot due to sincere people like you choosing to sit on the sidelines and its time to speak up and be counted.  It would be unfortunate to lose a stable mind from SPN. Please do reconsider your decision. :welcome:
Regards

:happysingh:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 5, 2009)

Sharam Dharam doyeh chhap khloyeah...KOORR fireh PARDHAAN ve lalo...declared Guru nanak Ji 500 + years ago....sadly KOORR is still PARDHAAN TODAY..and we SIKHS as the Gadee Nisheens..Spiritual Descendnats of the GURU NANAK have a solemn DUTY to HIM and to OURSELVES and our Coming Generations to EXPOSE the FRAUD, FALSEHOOD..and KOORR and make way for DHARAM to PROSPER. A SIKH who keeps QUIET..accepts zulm, tyranny, falsehood spreading before his eyes..is NOT A SIKH..He is a TRAITOR to GURU NANAK...to SIKHI...to GURMATT.. SACH sunaisee sach ki Bela..  Even TRUTH past its LIFE-Time has no Value...TRUTH MUST be spoken when its TIME has arrived..Too late..and even TRUTH is a useless object. A SIKH who delays speaking out for the TRUTH has no Namm japp value at all..he is just delusional.....just like many who said..Let us cut our Hair TODAY..so that we can LIVE to "FIGHT" another DAY...what a Load of Bull..IF you cannot FIGHT TODAY..what fight can you do Tomorrow ?? Its a COWARDS way of escapism....:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 5, 2009)

A new thread has been opened and here is what is being told. I have deleted a lot of specific detail and left the main points in.

Poster says about singhsabhacanada.com: (quoted material)

... it is a one man organization headed by Gurucharan singh Jeonwala... 
In 2006 he was promoting Inder Ghagha who wrote a book " Sada Bera aiyon garkia". He passed slanderous remarks about Guru nanak dev ji and Guru Arjan Dev ji in that book. ...
Akal takhat took notice of that and excommunicated these gurnindaks. So it is an excommunicated anti sikh organization. ...

Below is a news source for that.

http://www.tribunein...023/punjab1.htm 

Please explain how it is possible to excommunicate an organization? Seems as if Akal Takht bought the story of the opposition hook, line and sinker. Look who was named in the directive way back in October 2006. Mr Gurcharan Singh Jeeonwala, Mr Manjit Singh Sahota, Mr Karamjit Singh Gill, Mr Amandeep Singh Kang, Mr Gurmit Singh , Mr Parminder Singh Parmar, Mr Jasbir Singh Mangat and their associates. *

This is not exactly breaking news. It happened more than 3 years and one week ago - October 22, 2006 -- so maybe that makes it permissible to make threats on the Internet. *


----------



## ac_marshall (Nov 8, 2009)

Respected Gyani Jarnail Singhji, Tejwant Singhji, Narayanjot Kaurji and other dignitaries,
SPN is the only forum I have seen that provides a platform for sincere discussion, rational opinion, seeking truth, interfaith dialogue and aims at propagation of the real essence of the teachings of the Gurus and without prejudice. I'm honored by the respect I have received in this online forum despite being a non-Sikh (An Anglo Indian by birth) . It is a matter of regret that members of SPN have been abused with such uncivilized words. This is my honest opinion. May the almighty guide you all in your mission of spreading the real essence of the great Gurus.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 8, 2009)

ac marshall ji

Though hardly a dignitary, I try to be dignified when i can. Your words are so valued because they express why SPN is SPN - our mission and purpose. And if someone as learned and articulate as you finds any measure whatsoever of value here in return, then we have done our job.

Thank you very much, and keep on posting. I read all of your comments with avid interest and in earnest. Sat Nam ji


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 8, 2009)

ac marshall ji,

Guru fateh.

Thanks for your kind words. As Narayanjot ji mentioned, none of us is a dignitary here. We are all seekers on this speck of sand called the Earth, no matter what hue,creed,faith we have or belong to. Each of us carries our own spiritual torch depending on the path we have chosen as long as the path is towards breeding goodness within. Each of us is the flag bearer of leaving this world a bit better than we have found and that can only happen if the slogan on our flag boldly states," I see no stranger, I feel no enmity"- Nan koi beri nahin beganah.

Your thoughtful posts are very refreshing indeed and show the sense of justice for all you cultivate within.

I thank you for that and  please keep on refreshing us with your thoughtfulness.

Thanks and Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Admin (Nov 8, 2009)

This is absolutely hilarious, did you guys view this video amateurishly edited by some hate monger in a lowly attempt to character assassinate him... just watch the video and decide for yourself about the authenticity of this video... 

Ragi Darshan Twitters and get caught in his own web
YouTube- GURU NINDA

This only 1:27 minutes video has not less than 10 edits. :advocate: and these lowlife accuse SPN of posting full unedited videos of Prof Darshan Singh... atleast we are presenting his true stance towards the Bachittar Natak Granth...

Why would someone stoop so low to make a point. Only an illiterate would take their S.hit at its face value.

:happysingh:


----------

